# Custom Carbon Fiber dash insert



## Matty (May 4, 2018)

Hi all,

I want build a custom dash insert (instead of the wood veneer) but with both the AC controls and Radio covered. Does anyone have a baseline file to use on a waterjet to cut the insert?

I have a 66 GTO.

Thanks for any help. 
Matty


----------

